# Les Poochs Group Buy (*Coming in November 2011)



## Rowan

*The group buy will close on November 1st at midnight. Please have your orders in by then!* If you don't have the price list and want it, please PM me YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS. This buy will open and close pretty fast so I can process everything prior to the holidays. The Pooch Noel products will be available during this time (shampoo/conditioner/cologne). 

Payment options:
- *Personal check* (must clear before products sent)
- *PayPal *(must add 2.9% + .30 transaction fee; I can accept limited number of "gift" transactions)

I have the *Gold/Silver Finishing Brushes* and the *Green PRO brush* (all in both sizes), along with the narrow *Matt Zapper*. I found the sales rep's advice to be accurate:

Rep recommends the "PRO -Brushes” for Poodles, which includes the Green and Purple brush. (The Green PRO wide is my go-to brush for brush outs and for my black poodle. I use the Gold when drying them, and the Silver on my sable poodle who has thick hair and a tendency to mat.)

PRO-Brushes: curved bristles on both sides
*Green *(medium & medium-soft): for coats with looser curl
*Purple *(firm): for tighter curl

Regular line: differ from Pro line in that they have straight bristles on one side, which she said are good for brushing out the ears in lieu of a comb. Again, Med/Firm are best for poodles, but she recommends PRO-Brushes over these.
*Red *(medium): looser curl
*Blue *(firm): tighter curl

Finishing Brushes: have twice as many bristles as other brushes (straight on one side/curved on other)
*Gold *(soft): excellent for “…straightening poodle hair while drying!” She described it as “really soft”
*Silver *(firm): good for de-shedding other breeds (she uses it on a Husky); Poodle brush outs

*Emergency Matt-Zapper*: Removes mats without removing hair

Brush Sizes:
Regular (2”): good for legs and small areas (armpits, etc.) and toys. This brush is very small!
Wide (4”): good for mini / standard bodies and even toys. (It’s like two small brushes together, but they move independently over curves and contours.) 

I also have tried the following products:
*Le Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo/conditioner*: I love these products. I have three males and it's the perfect scent for male dogs; leaves the coat clean. I also dilute the conditioner with water and use as a coat spray (brush outs)
*La Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo/conditioner*: same as above with perfect scent for female dogs
*Pooch Botanique MedAcetic Shampoo*: I use this on my silver poodle who has seasonal allergies/contact allergies. Works like a charm.
*Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Shampoo and Conditioner*: see above. Very gentle shampoo! Love it for sensitive skin.
*Ear Cleanser*: I love this. It's not "heavy" and dries quickly. Does a good job cleaning the ears. 
*F&T Degreaser*: I used this to get pine sap off paws. Nice! Arielle calls it "the miracle product" as it has many uses
*******
*Chocolate Millie* has tried the *Pooch Brite shampoo* and posted about it within the other Les Poochs thread.


----------



## Rowan

If anyone wants the price list, please post here and I'll get it to you.


----------



## phrannie

*I'm very interested in trying another/different tool for my GSD....and had never heard of Les Pooches till I joined this group. I'd want to Paypal mine...please let me know how to go about this "group buy"...where do I send the Paypal payment to?? I checked out the brushes and the costs just yesterday ....and know what I want.

p*


----------



## Rowan

Hi, *Phrannie*:
(Thank you for the GSD brush input!)

Here's how it works. During the 'open' period, I compile the order requests and calculate everyone's "subtotal," which includes items ordered, and shipping from me to you. For this I obviously need your mailing address ahead of time. There is no sales tax. I then send the draft order info via e-mail for confirmation and review. (I like to have everyone double check their orders and my calculations, as even with Excel and formulas, it's possible to make mistakes, as I've done.) 

After I place the order with Les Poochs, I divide the shipping from Les Poochs by the number of orders and add this in. It was $1.00 per person last time, and $2.50 with the CC group buy. I then send everyone their final order/total for review and confirmation, and start collecting payments. 

With Les Poochs, the brush price depends on the number of brushes ordered. We get the best price if we order 24+ brushes, as we did last time (and it's a significant discount). I'm hoping we reach that number with this buy too. The other products are not limited by number, and the shampoo/conditioner prices are the ones listed under "1 case." (I'm trying to confirm this as it's somewhat confusing.)

This is only my second Les Poochs group buy and my third overall (two Les Poochs, and one CC). It's a learning process but I think everything went smoothly last time.  I realize it's a trust issue on everyone's part, so if you have any reservations, please feel free to ask previous participants questions. (Or you can ask me, of course!) 

I hope that answers your questions. If not, give me a shout.


----------



## Marciemae

I'm already pouring over the price list, lol! I plan on ordering again.

For anyone who wants to know.....have no fear.....Rowan is extremely trustworthy!


----------



## 2719

Per Rowan: Payment options:
- Personal check (must clear before products sent)
- PayPal (must add 2.9% + .30 transaction fee; I can accept limited number of "gift" transactions)

What is the importance of Gift transactions? Last time I did pay using paypal and I did check off that it was a gift...per instructions....but why? What is the difference in stating that it is a gift?

Thank you.


----------



## phrannie

*Great!! I'll PM my address, email and what I want, then await further instructions 

Thank you! 

p*


----------



## Rowan

truelovepoodles said:


> Per Rowan: Payment options:
> - Personal check (must clear before products sent)
> - PayPal (must add 2.9% + .30 transaction fee; I can accept limited number of "gift" transactions)
> 
> What is the importance of Gift transactions? Last time I did pay using paypal and I did check off that it was a gift...per instructions....but why? What is the difference in stating that it is a gift?
> 
> Thank you.


I'll be the first to admit that PayPal confuses (and annoys) the heck out of me. I thought if someone sent you money as a "gift," there was no fee on either end. If you send someone money, the recipient loses a certain percentage--the 2.9% + .30 per transaction. 

A friend of mine warned me that if I were to receive a deluge of "gift" transactions, PayPal might flag and freeze my account. (It happened to her.)

But while we're on the topic. PayPal will be a must for Canada and foreign participants. I spent 30 minutes at my bank on Friday trying to deposit a Canadian check, for which I failed to consider the exchange rate. Gah! 

If anyone here is a PayPal expert, PLEASE feel free to step up and enlighten me on this fee issue.  PLEASE. :adore:

*OTHER PRODUCTS: *
Earlier I said ~


> The other products are not limited by number, and the shampoo/conditioner prices are the ones listed under "1 case." (I'm trying to confirm this as it's somewhat confusing.)


I was referring to the gallon sizes. The prices for other sizes (16 oz, etc.) are the "Wholesale" prices. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## phrannie

*My understanding was there is always a transaction fee for Paypal...I've never heard that for a gift, the fee was skipped....

p

...I am not a Paypal expert, just that last year when we did calendars for our GSD group, the gal who was collecting the money was getting zapped a buck for each transaction. We just added another dollar to the total cost, to cover that.*


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Woo hoo I cannot wait to buy more Les Poochs!


----------



## Panda

Can I please have a price list


----------



## Rowan

Thank you, Mods/Admin for the sticky!


----------



## Panda

Do you know roughly how much shipping to the UK would be?

I can't decide if I should get a silver or a green one and if I should get a double size or a single size or what firmness if I choose green lol!


----------



## Rowan

Let's see... I had a participant in New Zealand who ordered two wide brushes. Shipping via Parcel Post was $10.89. The package weighed 14.70 ounces per the post office, if that helps. I can _guesstimate _it based on your postal code if you can give that to me. 

Canadian shipments average around $5.89 (btwn $5 and $6). 

How big is Panda? The small brush is very small--even with the measurements it's hard to picture!  What type of hair does he have? I have found the brushes really are very different and work on different hair types.


----------



## Oklahoma_Rose

*Rowan*

I would be interested in the Les Pooches brushes and the CC stuff if you're still doing either one. But when I try to PM you it says you're not accepting them at this time.


----------



## Rowan

Oklahoma_Rose said:


> I would be interested in the Les Pooches brushes and the CC stuff if you're still doing either one. But when I try to PM you it says you're not accepting them at this time.


I just sent you a PM with my e-mail address. Send me a message and I'll forward the flyer!


----------



## RileysMommy

I would like the price list too, please! 

I definitely want to try the more manly smelling shampoo!


----------



## Rowan

Just an FYI for this Group Buy:

I'm more than willing to accept PayPal if participants are willing to add on the 2.9% + .30 fee. I don't want anyone to think you _can't_ use PayPal; it's just that I can't take that hit on every payment.


----------



## minipoodlelover

*question on brushes*

I plan to order the LP green pro brushes in both regular and wide sizes. I also ordered the CC butter comb. Would the LP mat zapper still be useful, considering I'll have these other products?

Thank you!


----------



## oceanrose

I'm planning on ordering, but I was wondering how much the shampoo dilutes? I'm currently using #1 All Systems out of a gallon I bought years ago, since it dilutes so well. 

I just have to decide which brushes to get .


----------



## Gracie's Mum

minipoodlelover said:


> I plan to order the LP green pro brushes in both regular and wide sizes. I also ordered the CC butter comb. Would the LP mat zapper still be useful, considering I'll have these other products?
> 
> Thank you!


The mat zapper is normally used on dogs with matting - ears and tail is all I will try to save if the dog is very matted. If you keep up on your brushing and combing and only have an occasional mat then the green will be fine. You just need to use a "pat-pull" method of brushing rather then trying to drag the brush through the mat. As a groomer, I haven't pulled my mat zapper out in months - the green and silver do it all.

I would like a single gold - supposed to be fabulous on cats. I worry that my silver is to firm for their skin.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you Gracie's Mum. It sounds as though the green brushes will be sufficient for my needs, though I'm always amazed at how mats suddenly seem to appear in the most obscure locations, where you would swear they weren't there the day before!


----------



## Panda

Panda is a large mini at 17.5" tall.

He is only 18 months so i THINK his coat is still changing?? but he has some curls on his back and bottom of his legs, not super tight curls but tighter than elsewhere, he has straighter hair higher up his legs with a wave to it. He does tend to mat up, especially as he likes to swim, if he gets wet at all there are guaranteed to be many mats. His ears mat easily too.

I wouldnt say he had a "good" poodle coat though.


----------



## Rowan

oceanrose said:


> I'm planning on ordering, but I was wondering how much the shampoo dilutes? I'm currently using #1 All Systems out of a gallon I bought years ago, since it dilutes so well.
> 
> I just have to decide which brushes to get .


It depends on the shampoo. Some of the ratios are listed on the website. I _think _the Pooch Brite and the Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoos are 20:1.


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> Panda is a large mini at 17.5" tall.
> 
> He is only 18 months so i THINK his coat is still changing?? but he has some curls on his back and bottom of his legs, not super tight curls but tighter than elsewhere, he has straighter hair higher up his legs with a wave to it. He does tend to mat up, especially as he likes to swim, if he gets wet at all there are guaranteed to be many mats. His ears mat easily too.
> 
> I wouldnt say he had a "good" poodle coat though.


He's the same size as Alex then.  I think you'd be better off with the Wide brush (body), but the narrow is nice for the legs, bracelets, armpit area and tail pom. It sounds like you'd be okay with either the Green PRO or the Silver Finishing Brush. I'm leaning towards the Green PRO. Hopefully someone else will weigh in. I use the Les Poochs Pre-bath spray on my sable poodle to prevent mats. He's brushed daily but will mat if the wind so much as blows. He has very thick hair. 

The coat change: 
http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/ShowCoat.pdf


> Puppies change coat somewhere between the ages of 6-18 months, typically around 9 months of age. (Puppy coat being replaced by adult coat.) Onset and duration of coat change varies due to family lines, variety and, to some extent, coat color and texture.


----------



## stealthq

I would like a price list, too, please.

I'm hoping that posting here won't jinx my plans to get a puppy this time! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Marciemae

I posted earlier, but it disappeared. Bummer! So........to make a long story short, I absolutely love my single pro green brush!!! It's amazing, I want more!


----------



## Panda

What firmness of the green do people recommend?


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> What firmness of the green do people recommend?


Hi, Panda!
There's only one Green Brush, the Green PRO Brush. 


> *Per Les Poochs:*
> This Professional brush combines the benefit of a *medium textured bristle bent on both sides* with the gentleness of a *soft flex* found in our soft brush.


It's called a Med/Med-Soft because of the _medium _bristles with the _soft _flex. The other brush in this category, the Purple PRO Brush:


> This Professional brush provides the ultimate brush out, undercoat removal, and is a time saver on thick coarse coats. It has *bent firm bristles on both sides with a firm flex ratio*.


I understand your confusion! For the longest time I thought one side was Med and the other was Med-Soft. LOL


----------



## Tucker57

I would be interested in a price list......

Thanks!


----------



## sgeorge

I'm interested in getting a price list, can't resist purchasing supplies for the impending arrival. A brush would be nice, but I would need to check out those shipping prices.


----------



## Rowan

sgeorge said:


> I'm interested in getting a price list, can't resist purchasing supplies for the impending arrival. *A brush would be nice, but I would need to check out those shipping prices*.


Per my previous post, I had a New Zealand participant last year who ordered two wide brushes. Shipping was $10.89 via First Class mail, with a package weight of 14.70 ounces. I can't imagine shipping to Australia would be drastically different.  All international and Canadian orders ship directly from the Post Office. 

Note for all participants: 
Shipping is calculated here:
Postage Price Calculator

Depending upon where you live and what you order, most items are shipped "Priority Mail Regional Rate A" or for larger orders, "Priority Mail Regional Rate B." 

Note, the gallon sized shampoo bottles don't fit in the Regional Rate boxes and have to ship parcel post. A gallon weighs approximately 8.35 lbs. (A previous order with a gallon of shampoo and some other items came to 10 lbs, 6.2 oz per the Post Office's scale.)

I ship Priority Regional as this can all be accomplished from home. The postal carrier even picks the packages up. It's just too time consuming to take all the packages to the post office. (Plus, Regional rates are almost always less expensive than parcel post.)

For the last order, shipping from Les Poochs to me cost each participant $1.00. We divided it up by all participants, so it will obviously depend on how many people place orders. I paid the shipping on the backorder.


----------



## sgeorge

Thanks Rowan, sent you an email.

$10~ish is very reasonable!


----------



## Tucker57

Rowan - I tried sending you a private message with my email so I could get a price list for the Les Poochs group buy but I got a message saying you weren't accepting PMs. Am I missing something or am I not eligible to participate?

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> Rowan - I tried sending you a private message with my email so I could get a price list for the Les Poochs group buy but I got a message saying you weren't accepting PMs. Am I missing something or am I not eligible to participate?
> 
> Thanks!


Of course you're eligible. I sent you a PM.


----------



## judyf

I would like a price list, please. 

Thanks, 
Judy


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I'm really excited about this. Les Poochs are my favorite products. Rowan, you are amazing for setting all of this up. Your work won't go unnoticed.


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> I'm really excited about this. *Les Poochs are my favorite products. * Rowan, you are amazing for setting all of this up. Your work won't go unnoticed.


Thank you! I am in LOVE with Les Poochs too. I've tried many products, but I keep going back to the Le Pooch Vitamin Enriched shampoo/conditioner. It's the best!!!  (And you can NOT beat their slickers. Period.)


----------



## Panda

HAha, I didn't realise it was just one green brush I thought it was different firmnesses hehe. 

Well I want either a double green or a double sliver, not decided yet, when we do need to decide by?


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> HAha, I didn't realise it was just one green brush I thought it was different firmnesses hehe.
> 
> Well I want either a double green or a double sliver, not decided yet, when we do need to decide by?


Hi, Panda! 
You don't have to decide until the order "closes," so that would be by November 15th.  I couldn't decide either so I ended up with both, plus a Gold. LOL And I'm glad I did!!!


----------



## Rowan

Morning, Les Poochs enthusiasts! 

I managed to format the spreadsheet this morning so if you already know what you want, feel free to post here, PM me, or e-mail me. (If you need my e-mail address, PM me.) 

For those who are first-time group buy participants, I'll also need your mailing address (via e-mail). I have previous participants' info on file in the Les Pooch/Chris Christensen files. 

You have until *November 15th* to decide so there's no rush, but early orders will help us determine the brush count / discount. 

Again, "other" product prices aren't dependent upon quantity ordered. This includes shampoo, conditioner, colognes, ear wash, etc. etc. I believe all of the shampoo and conditioners are concentrated so they're an excellent value. And one final note, the 2 oz sample sizes are also _concentrated _so you get a LOT of it for the small fee.


----------



## Rowan

oceanrose said:


> I'm planning on ordering, but I was wondering how much the shampoo dilutes? I'm currently using #1 All Systems out of a gallon I bought years ago, since it dilutes so well.
> 
> I just have to decide which brushes to get .


Sorry, I must have missed your post! Per the sales rep, all of the products are concentrated. 

*Le/La Pooch Vitamin enriched shampoo*: 14:1 (bottle doesn't specify, so I asked Arielle). Note: the sample size _does _give the concentration info. 

*Le/La Pooch Creme Rinse*: 4:1 as rinse or 10:1 for coat spray. Can also be used 1:1 as a pre-mat treatment.

*Puppy Tearless shampoo*: 10:1. 

*Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo*: 25:1
*Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic creme rinse*: 4:1 (rinse), 10:1 as leave-in or spray

*Pooch Botanique Medacetic shampoo*: Not labeled but I used 10:1. 

*Pooch Brite shampoo*: 20:1 (If you don't dilute, you'll have a purple dog. Don't worry though, a lemon-juice concoction will fix that!  )

*Medacetic Ear Wash*: no need to dilute
*F&T Degreaser (aka: Ear Degreaser)*: no need to dilute but you can. It's thick!

*Pooch Detangler*: this comes in a spray bottle and isn't concentrated


----------



## 2719

The price list doesn't stipulate which shampoos are available in the 2oz size.
Do you know if all the shampoos (poochbrite, limited time noels) are available in the 2oz size?

My doggyman slicker handle just snapped off in my hand today so I am contemplating getting a green pro...do you think we will have a large amount of brush orders? (just wondering about the price).

Thank you!


----------



## oceanrose

Thanks for all the dilution ratios! I'm debating whether to buy a gallon or a smaller bottle, I'm a sucker for good deals but a gallon lasts a long time with just a few dogs!


----------



## Rowan

truelovepoodles said:


> The price list doesn't stipulate which shampoos are available in the 2oz size.
> Do you know if all the shampoos (poochbrite, limited time noels) are available in the 2oz size?
> 
> My doggyman slicker handle just snapped off in my hand today so I am contemplating getting a green pro...do you think we will have a large amount of brush orders? (just wondering about the price).
> 
> Thank you!


I believe all shampoos/conditioners are available with the exception of the limited edition ones (Pooch de Noel, Pooch Dete, Michel's VIP), but I'll have to confirm with Arielle. 

I have no idea how many brushes will be ordered (at this point in time). I've only had two official orders placed to date, thus my post at the top of this page.  Hopefully we'll reach the 24 mark again. We were well over that last time.


----------



## Marciemae

I plan on ordering two brushes. I am still pondering over other items.


----------



## oceanrose

I am also planning on ordering 2, probably a silver finishing, and a green pro, but I'm also debating for sure .


----------



## Rowan

oceanrose said:


> Thanks for all the dilution ratios! I'm debating whether to buy a gallon or a smaller bottle, I'm a sucker for good deals but a gallon lasts a long time with just a few dogs!


I want the Michel's VIP shampoo so I might suck it up, buy a gallon and share with my poodle/doggie friends. (Good doggie gift!) But you're right, a gallon will last a few dogs a LONG time, and it's heavy to ship too.


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> I believe all shampoos/conditioners are available with the exception of the limited edition ones (Pooch de Noel, Pooch Dete, Michel's VIP), but I'll have to confirm with Arielle.
> 
> I have no idea how many brushes will be ordered (at this point in time). I've only had two official orders placed to date, thus my post at the top of this page.  Hopefully we'll reach the 24 mark again. We were well over that last time.


Per Arielle, the Pooch de Noel is _only _available in the gallon size shampoo/conditioner and of course, the 6 oz cologne spray. 

She said the samples tend to vary, but Pooch Brite, *La *Pooch vitamin enriched shampoo, *La *Pooch Creme Rinse, Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo and the Puppy Tearless shampoo are generally available.


----------



## 2719

Rowan said:


> Per Arielle, the Pooch de Noel is _only _available in the gallon size shampoo/conditioner and of course, the 6 oz cologne spray.
> 
> She said the samples tend to vary, but Pooch Brite, *La *Pooch vitamin enriched shampoo, *La *Pooch Creme Rinse, Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo and the Puppy Tearless shampoo are generally available.


Well that is great...thank you for finding out. One of each...just $10.00 bucks.
And I am tentatively on board for a brush.


----------



## Rowan

truelovepoodles said:


> Well that is great...thank you for finding out. One of each...just $10.00 bucks.
> And I am tentatively on board for a brush.


You will LOVE the shampoos!


----------



## Rowan

So far, I have commitments for 15 brushes. 

ETA: Just as a FYI ~ I don't mind brand new or even "guest" members participating in the group buy, but I will request PayPal payments under such circumstances. It's _nothing _personal!


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> So far, I have commitments for 15 brushes.
> 
> ETA: Just as a FYI ~ I don't mind brand new or even "guest" members participating in the group buy, but *I will request PayPal payments under such circumstances.* It's _nothing _personal!


Forgive me as I was posting on the fly! I know there's a rule against e-mailing and Merlot, but there should also be a rule against posting while distracted (PWD). :doh:

Anyway, *money orders* and *cashier's checks* are also fine.


----------



## sgeorge

Rowan said:


> So far, I have commitments for 15 brushes.


I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a green pro brush.


----------



## Tucker57

Can anybody explain to me how the Mat-Zapper brush works? What makes it different from the others and better on mats?


----------



## Rowan

I'm not entirely sure, but I think it has to do with the bristle "layout." I bought an Emergency Mat-Zapper but have yet to use or need it. It was more of an "emergency/just in case" purchase. (I got the small one figuring most mats are in the armpit area.)

I should point out, since it might impact purchase decisions, that I don't have plans to coordinate another Les Poochs group buy in the near future. So if you need something for an upcoming birthday gift, etc., now is the time to buy it.


----------



## Rowan

Current (tentative) brush tally: *23*


----------



## Gracie's Mum

Are you including my single gold in that tally? If not, please do!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I am considering getting a brush for my groomer for christmas. What do you all think? Silver or green? (Those are my two favorites)


----------



## Gracie's Mum

As a groomer, silver is my favorite. I do pretty much everything with it; de-mat, de-shed, brush outs, fluff dry. I don't ever want to groom without it!


----------



## sgeorge

I just looked at how much it costs to get a Les Poochs brush here in Australia... a little bit more expensive is an understatement. 

So... with a poodle baby coming soon :fingers-crossed: I figure if I need another brush I should get one! I know I want to get the green pro, but should I consider getting a gold/silver as well?


----------



## tokipoke

I just PMed you my email add for the price list. Just making sure you got it! Can't wait to try the brushes!


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> I am considering getting a brush for my groomer for christmas. What do you all think? Silver or green? (Those are my two favorites)


Hhhmmm, if she grooms multiple breeds, maybe a silver since Arielle said the Green PRO is "the poodle brush." I personally think either would be great!


----------



## Rowan

Based on the early submissions, I'm 99% sure we'll reach the 24+ brushes, so everyone can use that price!


----------



## Tucker57

So I'm still debating whether to spring for a small mat-zapper brush, but Rowan was the only person who responded to my question earlier in the thread, and she admits to never having actually used hers yet......so I'll try one more time:

Has anyone actually used an emergency mat-zapper? How are they different from, say, the green PRO brush? Are they truly better on mats than other brushes? Currently, I use a comb for almost all of my grooming needs, so I'm really not sure what the best tool really is.

Thanks for any input from the collective wisdom of the group!


----------



## Rowan

*Faerie *has used the Mat Zapper extensively on Temperance. Hit her up on PM or hopefully she'll be around soon to weigh in. 

I just went downstairs and tried the Mat Zapper on the back of Alex's ear where he tends to get little corkscrew 'mats.' The MZ got it out and didn't damage the coat (best I can tell). Granted, it wasn't a true mat, but I like having it just in case because I'm in the process of growing out their coats for winter.

It's quite different from the Green Pro Brush, IMHO. It's a firmer brush for one thing (doesn't have the flex of the Green Pro), and there are more bristles/tines. The Green is a much softer tool.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

The MZ is my least favorite out of the other colors that I have: silver, gold & green.

I find the silver is much more effective on poodle coats than any of those listed above. The mz is a powerful brush - I would not use it for an all over brush out but for _emergency_ issues only 

I love love love my silver brushes and rarely ever reach for the mz. For reference, Lilah has a cotton coat and Jazz has a coarse coat and the silver is brilliant for both of them. My second choice would be the green. The gold was nice for my Yorkie.

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Rowan

I second *Lilah+Jasper's *post. It's all in the product name--"_Emergency _Mat Zapper." If you're brushing your poodle out on a daily basis, you shouldn't need this product. I bought one because I'm one of those "emergency" planners and I like to have stuff "just in case." It's a crutch! LOL

Mine don't get matted and if they do, it's my fault. Yes, some poodles mat more easily than others, especially in the armpit area and behind the ears. So I only recommend this brush as an "emergency" item, unless you're in a situation like Faerie and changing a coat / trim. The Green PRO and the Silver/Gold Finishing Brushes are _much _better options, IMHO. 

On another note, I don't mind non-forum members participating in the group buy, but I ask that you please read this thread as I've outlined in detail how the buy works. I work full time (not with Les Poochs) and I just don't have time to explain it via e-mail to everyone individually.

Thanks!


----------



## Tymaca

*What Brush(es) to buy??*

My little Zoe - who I have had for a WHOLE week now! - is in desperate need of some new brushes/combs, etc. This is how she came to me, and I have no idea what to brush her with or what type she even needs! Nor do I know a thing about growing out her hair, etc. and styling it! Ahhhh!!!! This is all so new to me. I hope someday I figure out what I am doing!

So, my expert poodle lovers, what do you think would be the appropriate brushes to buy? I would like to invest in what will be used often and is practical for her coat.

I appreciate any help! Thanks


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

There are multiple discussions about LP on the forum - including this thread. Here are a few threads to read to help you decide 

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14749-les-poochs-brushes-group-buy.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14443-grooming-supplies-your-favorites.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15775-les-poochs-product-review.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10338-les-pooch-group-buy-going-right-now.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10231-les-pooches-how-you-liking-yours.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/8392-les-poochs-group-buy-july-aug-2010-a.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/8177-brushes-combs.html


----------



## Rowan

Tymaca said:


> My little Zoe - who I have had for a WHOLE week now! - is in desperate need of some new brushes/combs, etc. This is how she came to me, and I have no idea what to brush her with or what type she even needs! Nor do I know a thing about growing out her hair, etc. and styling it! Ahhhh!!!! This is all so new to me. I hope someday I figure out what I am doing!
> 
> So, my expert poodle lovers, what do you think would be the appropriate brushes to buy? I would like to invest in what will be used often and is practical for her coat.
> 
> I appreciate any help! Thanks


I'm still leaning towards the Green PRO or the Silver Finishing brush for Zoe (in the Wide size, of course). Her coat looks too thick/dense and a bit on the curly side for the Gold (although the Gold is great if she's going to be in a _shorter _trim, such as the Miami. It's ideal for keeping hair at the #4F or #5F length nicely groomed). Hopefully others will weigh in!!

I'd also recommend the Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb (#004) and the Chris Christensen Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush--especially if you plan on letting her hair grow longer in the winter. This is my favorite topknot and 'jacket' brush. 
Buttercomb: Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
Pin Brush: Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
(*Note: I might coordinate another buy in the future. CC requires case quantity purchases for the dealer discount so it all depends on what other members want/need for themselves or gifts.) 

The other item I'd consider buying if you plan on brushing her a lot is a good grooming spray, such as Crown Royale #3, Chris Christensen Ice on Ice, or one of my favorites, the Les Poochs La Pooch Creme Rinse diluted with water. (I use the Le Pooch as I have boys.)


----------



## Tymaca

Lilah+Jasper said:


> There are multiple discussions about LP on the forum - including this thread. Here are a few threads to read to help you decide


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rowan

If Chocolate Millie pops in here, hopefully she'll weigh in on yet another choice that I _always _forget about--the Purple PRO brush.


----------



## CT Girl

I am no expert but I will tell you what works for me. I have the Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb which I love. It seems way to big for a toy but I love it and this is what I use first. Then I comb out with the green and I use the silver to fluff out. I like the green after combing because it is a little softer than the silver and it catches any little knots I may have missed. The silver really fluffs Swizzle out in a way the green does not. It is the finishing touch that really gives a finished look. I have been using the Les Pouche grooming products which are very good. I have also heard great things about the CC shampoos ect and Crown Royale but have not tried these yet. It is so nice to have quality instruments to groom with - they really do make a difference. Zoe is such a pretty girl - you will have a lot of fun making her look her best.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Here is what I am considering:

MEDACETIC EAR Wash (1.25 Acetic & Boric Acid) 4 oz

Ear Powder 65 gm

These ear products have worked wonders for Jasper's ears!!! :amen:


----------



## Rowan

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Here is what I am considering:
> 
> MEDACETIC EAR Wash (1.25 Acetic & Boric Acid) 4 oz
> 
> Ear Powder 65 gm
> 
> These ear products have worked wonders for Jasper's ears!!! :amen:


I love the Medacetic ear wash. It dries quickly and does a great job keeping the ears clean. It's gentle enough for frequent use, which is a bonus, IMHO.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> I love the Medacetic ear wash. It dries quickly and does a great job keeping the ears clean. It's gentle enough for frequent use, which is a bonus, IMHO.


Agreed! The groomer was amazed at how nice Jazzi's ears looked considering they are more often than not a hot mess!


----------



## Tymaca

CT Girl said:


> Zoe is such a pretty girl - you will have a lot of fun making her look her best.


Thank you!  

I also appreciate your brush advice.


----------



## Rowan

Okay, guys, Arielle told me today that the Pooch de Noel products are available "while they last," so I'm thinking it's best we get this order in sooner rather than later. If everyone knows what they want, either e-mail me or PM me. Please include your full name and mailing address if I don't have it already. 

I'll wait to hear from everyone before I close this out, but I know a few of us want the Pooch de Noel products and I'd hate to lose out. (Sounds like it's a popular line!)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I just sent my confirmation via email. Let me know if it does not arrive 

Thanks Rowan!!!:angel:


----------



## Tymaca

Rowan said:


> I'm still leaning towards the Green PRO or the Silver Finishing brush for Zoe (in the Wide size, of course).


Well, after all my reading/research, I have come up with wanting these two exact brushes! So, I guess that kinda seals the deal.  Thank you for all of your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Tymaca

Rowan said:


> *Le/La Pooch Creme Rinse*: 4:1 as rinse or 10:1 for coat spray. Can also be used 1:1 as a pre-mat treatment.


Is this used as a spray that you leave on or is it rinsed out?


----------



## Marciemae

Thanks, Rowan.....I'll get my order to you later tonight.


----------



## Rowan

Tymaca said:


> Is this used as a spray that you leave on or is it rinsed out?


The Creme Rinse can be used as:
- a creme rinse that you rinse out (like a conditioner). Shampoo, rinse and then follow with the creme rinse. I like to leave it in for a few minutes before rinsing. (Dilute 4:1)
- a pre-mat treatment. Before you bathe, saturate the mat with creme rinse and then shampoo as usual. (Dilute 1:1)
- a coat spray. Dilute with water and spray onto coat when brushing out. The experts recommend you don't brush a dry coat as it damages the hair. (Dilute 10:1)

NOTE: All Les Poochs products are concentrated and should be diluted.


----------



## Tymaca

Thank you, Rowan. You are so knowledgeable. I still have so much to learn.


----------



## Rowan

Tymaca said:


> Thank you, Rowan. You are so knowledgeable. *I still have so much to learn.*


(Bolding is mine.)

So do I! And this forum has helped _immensely_. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Simone

*Uk?*

Is this buy exclusive to the US or can anyone buy?
I'm in the UK.

I'd like at least 3 brushes. 

Simone


----------



## Rowan

Simone said:


> Is this buy exclusive to the US or can anyone buy?
> I'm in the UK.
> 
> I'd like at least 3 brushes.
> 
> Simone


I've had international orders before--ie., New Zealand. You can participate, but your shipping will obviously be a bit higher. (I posted the NZ rate on here somewhere, either in this thread or the other LP thread. The participant ordered two Wide brushes.)


----------



## Marciemae

I emailed my order last night.....hope you got it!


----------



## Rowan

*Orders?*



Marciemae said:


> I emailed my order last night.....hope you got it!


I've got yours, Marcie! 

Okay, everyone. If you haven't e-mailed me your order, please do so at your earliest convenience so I can finalize this one. 

I realize this is closing prior to the original date, and I apologize for any inconvenience. I don't want to lose out on the Pooch de Noel.


----------



## Tucker57

I'd like to add a 4 oz bottle of the medacetic ear wash.


----------



## dawns

Rowan, just making sure you got my order. it was 1 wide pro purple brush, a wide silver and a single gold finishing brush


----------



## Rowan

dawns said:


> Rowan, just making sure you got my order. it was 1 wide pro purple brush, a wide silver and a single gold finishing brush


Yes, I got your order. 

I don't think I have your mailing address though. Can you send it via e-mail? Thanks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I definitely am going to place an order - I'll send email tomorrow! On my way to game 7 of the world series! . Just wanted to pop in and say I'm still ordering!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

How many brushes are being purchased? Also, how much are the 4 oz. shampoos/conditioners and can I get them for le/la pooch? Finally, any doggie perfume suggestions?


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> How many brushes are being purchased? Also, how much are the 4 oz. shampoos/conditioners and can I get them for le/la pooch? Finally, any doggie perfume suggestions?


Over 24 brushes are on order so use that price. 

Le/La Pooch Shampoos come in 8 oz and 16 oz (or gallon sizes). Sometimes the 2 oz samples are available (Arielle said it depends on what's "on the table"). All are concentrated. Can't post prices here, but they're all good deals. 

I'm getting the Pooch de Noel fragrance this time as it's limited edition (only available during Holiday season). The Michel's V.I.P. splash is also amazing!!


----------



## Rowan

*Mailing addresses*

If you haven't sent me your full name and mailing address, please do so at your earliest convenience. For those that have ordered before, I've already got yours. 

Thank you!


----------



## CT Girl

ChocolateMillie I am so jealous - I am watching the game on tv.


----------



## cailinriley

New member here, with 3 standard poodles. I'd love to get in on this group buy, if it's not too late. Rowan, I've sent you a couple of PMs.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I just sent my payment via paypal 

:adore:Thanks Rowan:adore:


----------



## Rowan

I posted this up thread but worth repeating: 

*Dilution ratios:*
*Le/La Pooch Vitamin enriched shampoo*: 14:1 (bottle doesn't specify, so I asked Arielle). Note: the sample size does give the concentration info. 

*Le/La Pooch Creme Rinse*: 4:1 as rinse or 10:1 for coat spray. Can also be used 1:1 as a pre-mat treatment.

*Puppy Tearless shampoo*: 10:1. 

*Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo:* 25:1
*Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic creme rinse*: 4:1 (rinse), 10:1 as leave-in or spray

*Pooch Botanique Medacetic shampoo*: Not labeled but I used 10:1. 

*Pooch Brite shampoo*: 20:1


----------



## Rowan

Update: 
I'm just waiting on a few more responses (order clarifications and responses from others who expressed interest early on) and then I'll submit this one! 

I'm so excited to get the Pooch de Noel.    

I'll update the thread once the order has been placed.

ETA: I apologize again for closing this one early and I hope nobody misses out as a result.


----------



## phrannie

*Thank YOU, Suzanne...for doing all the work on this order. I too...am REALLY excited about trying out a new brush....I guess in this household, since we don't have a Poo yet, but we do have a German....we'll call it a Zum Hund brush.....LOL...

p*


----------



## lilypoo

Currently I'm dealing with very fine, soft puppy hair. If I could only choose one brush for general brushing/grooming, which should it be? I'm thinking the Yellow or maybe the Green? I could upgrade to a firmer one later but Lily's only 6.5 months so I think I've got a way to go with this ultra-fine hair.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rowan

Mama2FourAZ said:


> Currently I'm dealing with very fine, soft puppy hair. If I could only choose one brush for general brushing/grooming, which should it be? I'm thinking the Yellow or maybe the Green? I could upgrade to a firmer one later but Lily's only 6.5 months so I think I've got a way to go with this ultra-fine hair.
> 
> Thanks!!


I would probably go with the Green PRO Brush. 

Anyone else?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan - are you buying the gallon of pooch de noel shampoo? Or just the cologne?


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> Rowan - are you buying the gallon of pooch de noel shampoo? Or just the cologne?


Shampoo, creme rinse and cologne.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> Shampoo, creme rinse and cologne.


Do the shampoo/creme rinse only come in gallon size?


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> Do the shampoo/creme rinse only come in gallon size?


Unfortunately, yes. Same goes for the Pooch Dete and the Michel's V.I.P.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Same goes for the Pooch Dete and the Michel's V.I.P.


How long would it take to use a gallon of christmas shampoo and conditioner on 3 dogs? LOL

Maybe I could dole it out in homemade bottles as gifts!!!


----------



## lilypoo

I wonder how many years the gallons would keep? LOL I can't imagine how long it'd take me to use up a gallon even at 4:1 but I really want to try the Noel!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

How many are in a case? What if we bought a case and split it up?


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> How many are in a case? What if we bought a case and split it up?


You don't have to buy a case. Just use the "1 case price" for each gallon. 
I'm going to give some of mine to the family poodles as gifts. I bathe mine every 2-3 weeks so they'll be smelling like Noel for months to come. Of course I'll switch off with the Vit Enriched shampoo too. 

I think they last for a _long _time, Mama2FourAZ. Most of the dilution ratios are 10:1 or 14:1, although the Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic is 25:1.


----------



## Gracie's Mum

You should ask their sales rep how long an opened gallon of shampoo/other products will last. Opened shampoos will go bad after a while.

Of course, now that I think about it, I have a gallon of shampoo and another of conditioner for my own hair that I have had open for 2yrs?!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Okay...Rowan...I think I am changing my order...AGAIN! Sorry!!!!!!! :act-up:

I think I am going to get the Noel shampoo and conditioner and then some sample size bottles of other shampoos.

I will email you!


----------



## Rowan

Gracie's Mum said:


> You should ask their sales rep how long an opened gallon of shampoo/other products will last. Opened shampoos will go bad after a while.
> 
> Of course, now that I think about it, I have a gallon of shampoo and another of conditioner for my own hair that I have had open for 2yrs?!





> *How long does shampoo last?*
> Take a look at the bottle to see if has a picture of what looks like an open can with the words "12M" or "24M". This shows you the lifespan of your open bottle in months.
> 
> The shampoo that I use happens to have 24M on it. I bought a large bottle and I it usually last me close to a year. It's good to know that it could last up to 2 years.
> 
> The only thing you have to be careful with Shampoo is like many lotions and cosmetics, keep it away from direct sunlight or extreme heat since it can start breaking down. Also, make sure that the cap is closed so that the active ingredients don't evaporate into the air.


Askpedia - How long does shampoo last?

I didn't find the 'open can' on the Les Poochs or Chris Christensen products.


----------



## cailinriley

New member, here, with a request for :help:. I want to give my order to Rowan today...but I first want to make sure I'm making good choices. Both DH and I are retired so, like most households, there's no money to waste. Still, I'm prepared to shell out for products that will be useful. 

All three of our spoos are usually kept trimmed quite short in the body (see attached photo). We also prefer shortish top knots and ears on the boys...a little longer on our girl. The boys mat very easily, and have tight curls. Don't know, yet, what Teesha's coat will be like; she still has her puppy hair. 

I was thinking of getting a Wide Pro Green and a Wide Finishing Silver. I'm also down for a 35 mm Oval Pin Brush Gold series in the Chris Christiansen group buy and a Poodle Buttercomb. Considering how matted the boys get, I'm also tempted to get the Emergency Mat Zapper (wide? regular?) Or is that overkill? Do I need one regular (as opposed to wide) brush for legs and tails? 

I've read and reread this thread, and several other relevant discussions, and I'm still a little unsure, but I don't want to miss this buy, and I don't want to hold up the order. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!! :kiss:


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> New member, here, with a request for :help:. I want to give my order to Rowan today...but I first want to make sure I'm making good choices. Both DH and I are retired so, like most households, there's no money to waste. Still, I'm prepared to shell out for products that will be useful.
> 
> All three of our spoos are usually kept trimmed quite short in the body (see attached photo). We also prefer shortish top knots and ears on the boys...a little longer on our girl. The boys mat very easily, and have tight curls. Don't know, yet, what Teesha's coat will be like; she still has her puppy hair.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Wide Pro Green and a Wide Finishing Silver. I'm also down for a 35 mm Oval Pin Brush Gold series in the Chris Christiansen group buy and a Poodle Buttercomb. Considering how matted the boys get, I'm also tempted to get the Emergency Mat Zapper (wide? regular?) Or is that overkill? Do I need one regular (as opposed to wide) brush for legs and tails?
> 
> I've read and reread this thread, and several other relevant discussions, and I'm still a little unsure, but I don't want to miss this buy, and I don't want to hold up the order. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!! :kiss:


I think you'd be fine with the Silver Wide and the Green PRO Wide. I don't think you need a Mat Zapper or the narrow size for SPOOS. I use the wide on my MPOO's legs and I own the small sizes too. 

The Silver gets out mats as well as the Mat Zapper. (I own both and have yet to use the Mat Zapper except for a test on what wasn't actually a mat.) The Green is a great go-to brush out brush. 

I love the CC Buttercomb and 35mm brush for top knots and longer hair (plus ears). The Buttercomb will also help keep the coat mat free. I hope that helps!

Your SPOOS are gorgeous!

ETA: I sent you an e-mail. Sleep on it if you need to--I'm still waiting on two responses.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Originally Posted by Mama2FourAZ View Post
Currently I'm dealing with very fine, soft puppy hair. If I could only choose one brush for general brushing/grooming, which should it be? I'm thinking the Yellow or maybe the Green? I could upgrade to a firmer one later but Lily's only 6.5 months so I think I've got a way to go with this ultra-fine hair.

Thanks!!



Rowan said:


> I would probably go with the Green PRO Brush.
> 
> Anyone else?


My choice would be the Silver


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> I think you'd be fine with the Silver Wide and the Green PRO Wide. I don't think you need a Mat Zapper or the narrow size for SPOOS. I use the wide on my MPOO's legs and I own the small sizes too.
> 
> The Silver gets out mats as well as the Mat Zapper. (I own both and have yet to use the Mat Zapper except for a test on what wasn't actually a mat.) The Green is a great go-to brush out brush.
> 
> I love the CC Buttercomb ... for top knots and longer hair (plus ears). The Buttercomb will also help keep the coat mat free.


I agree, the wide silver and green would be great choices. If you want a third LP brush, I would get a single silver - great for under their arms and other hard to reach places 

I have the following brushes in wide and single: silver, gold, green and mz. I always use my silver wide and single; on occasion the green wide, rarely the gold (this was great for my yorkie) and almost never the mz.


----------



## Rowan

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Originally Posted by Mama2FourAZ View Post
> Currently I'm dealing with very fine, soft puppy hair. If I could only choose one brush for general brushing/grooming, which should it be? I'm thinking the Yellow or maybe the Green? I could upgrade to a firmer one later but Lily's only 6.5 months so I think I've got a way to go with this ultra-fine hair.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> My choice would be the Silver


I feel your pain, *Mama2FourAZ*, trying to decide on a brush. There's a reason I own seven of them. LOL


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks for your recommendations, everyone. I'm getting every so much more confident about my decision. 

One last question, if I may...has anyone tried the *Pooch Detangler*? I know I should be using something when I groom the spoos, but I usually brush and comb a dry coat. I've read that that's not the best thing for their hair. I tried an awful pet store product, way back when we had our Wheaten Terriers (Cailin and Riley), and had no idea what to get for our poodles. I've heard of CC's Ice on Ice, but have read mixed reviews because it contains silicone.

ETA: I should also inquire about the fragrance. Neither DH nor I can handle strong scents. :-(


----------



## CharismaticMillie

cailinriley said:


> Thanks for your recommendations, everyone. I'm getting every so much more confident about my decision.
> 
> One last question, if I may...has anyone tried the *Pooch Detangler*? I know I should be using something when I groom the spoos, but I usually brush and comb a dry coat. I've read that that's not the best thing for their hair. I tried an awful pet store product, way back when we had our Wheaten Terriers (Cailin and Riley), and had no idea what to get for our poodles. I've heard of CC's Ice on Ice, but have read mixed reviews because it contains silicone.
> 
> ETA: I should also inquire about the fragrance. Neither DH nor I can handle strong scents. :-(


From what I have heard Le/La pooch products and Noel products have a very strong scent. Puppy Tearless I have heard have minimal scent as do the hypoallergenic products.

I have used the detangler. I do not recall a unusually strong scent, nothing like IOD products and not perfumey at all. Maybe like an herbal essences type smell, but WAY less? I don't remember what it smells like at all and I just used it...That should mean something, right?

It is very good for right before baths. It is a little greasy so will create a drop coat with long poodle hair if you do it in between baths. I really like it, though.


----------



## lilypoo

This was such a HARD decision...of course I ended up with two brushes. I think that shows a lot of restraint.  So does deciding to pass up the gallons of Noel.  I figured I don't really *need* enough holiday-scented shampoo to last Lily's entire lifespan.


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> Thanks for your recommendations, everyone. I'm getting every so much more confident about my decision.
> 
> One last question, if I may...has anyone tried the *Pooch Detangler*? I know I should be using something when I groom the spoos, but I usually brush and comb a dry coat. I've read that that's not the best thing for their hair. I tried an awful pet store product, way back when we had our Wheaten Terriers (Cailin and Riley), and had no idea what to get for our poodles. I've heard of CC's Ice on Ice, but have read mixed reviews because it contains silicone.
> 
> ETA: I should also inquire about the fragrance. Neither DH nor I can handle strong scents. :-(


I agree with Chocolate Millie--I've used the Pooch Detangler pre-bath and don't even remember what it smells like. Your other option is to get the Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Creme Rinse and dilute it with water for a coat spray. I realized this weekend I could use that on Merlin as he can't tolerate scented products. T*he Pooch Botanique is unscented*--both shampoo and cream rinse. 

The Ice on Ice is also unscented, but as CM said, most coat sprays are scented (Crown Royale, the Les Poochs Vit Enr Creme Rinse).


----------



## Rowan

***buy closing***

NOTE: 
*This buy will close tonight at MIDNIGHT. *

Please have your orders in by that time. 

Thank you!


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you so much!!

Payment mailed out today


----------



## pixyia

I am interested in wide purple pro brush and matt-zapper, I might get both, depends on what price range we could get


----------



## pixyia

Rowan said:


> NOTE:
> *This buy will close tonight at MIDNIGHT. *
> 
> Please have your orders in by that time.
> 
> Thank you!



Oh tonight? thars great, can you please let me know how many pro brush and matt zapper we have yet? I will paypal you asap. Thx


----------



## Rowan

pixyia said:


> Oh tonight? thars great, can you please let me know how many pro brush and matt zapper we have yet? I will paypal you asap. Thx


I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Rowan

*ETA: My apologies to everyone who has submitted their orders and paid to date. This order will not go in today as planned, as I have yet to hear from a couple of individuals. I'm shutting down for tonight as I have a splitting headache and I'm at the end of my tether.*

If you haven't already done so, PLEASE finalize your orders and get them to me ASAP. 

I got home late today and have spent over over two hours sorting through PMs and e-mails (and posts) asking questions that are addressed within the group buy threads, or via the price lists that were sent to participants. I'm sorry if I sound a bit rattled, but I'm just really frustrated. I'm _not _a CC or LP sales rep nor do I work for either company. I _don't_ get a commission or free merchandise from these buys. I work full time in another field entirely. I do my best to answer questions and post relevant information, _but I'm just the group buy coordinator. _ I try really hard to make this process as easy and painless as possible, but in order for that to work, I need everyone on board. 

I'm just someone who recently discovered both companies, love the products and am organizing group buys so we can all enjoy more products than we could have at retail prices. *So please, PLEASE, meet me halfway and review the threads and the price lists before PMing/e-mailing me as I can't keep up with the barrage of questions. *I post everything--and I mean _everything_--the sales reps tell me here (except for prices). On that note, post your questions about the LP products here (or CC product in CC thread) and someone will most likely respond. 

Again, I'm sorry if this post offends anyone but I can't spend 24/7 on this. You might think, "Oh, I only have one question." Well, that one question turns into a lengthy e-mail exchange, and multiply that by 20+ people. 

Does anyone realize how much time it takes to compile the spreadsheet, calculate the prices and shipping, not to mention sort through the well over $2K worth of products and get them out? I know at least one of you does from organizing one of these in the past. I know I won't be organizing two buys at once in the future (lesson learned). 

So please. To quote one of my favorite Tom Cruise movies: "_Help me help you."_ Review the list. Decide what you want. Send me your information and your requested items and we're golden.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan, I understand your frustration! You are incredibly brave for doing this and I have the utmost respect for your organization and willingness to organize multiple group buys! I know that I was for certain one of those pestering you with emails last night. I do apologize for my indecisiveness. Rest, take a deep breath, don't worry about the group buy and hopefully that headache will go away.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Rowan, you have so thoroughly and good-naturedly answered all our questions and shared your extensive experience with many of these products, that it seems we've overloaded you. 

It's good you spoke up, and I too respect and admire your 'bravery' for taking on these massive group buys. You've certainly gone above and beyond the role of coordinator, while saving us money, and giving us all kinds of helpful advice.

THANK YOU and feel better.


----------



## Marciemae

I think you need a hug! (((((((((((((((((((((Rowan)))))))))))))))))))))

Do what you need to do for yourself!!!!

Thank you for all that you do for us!!!!!


----------



## oceanrose

Rowan, you have done an amazing job with this order, (and the CC one!) the organization it takes to do this is incredible, and I have no idea how you ever have time! There is no hurry, relax, take a little time for yourself, and I sincerely hope your headache goes away! Is there any way that you could have someone help with the coordination, maybe answering questions, and just have you do the final nitty gritty? Just to take the responsibility off of you! 

My payment is sent, and I can't wait for great smelling brushed out doggies!!


----------



## pixyia

Thanks so much Rowan. I really appreciate your kind help and hard working. Wish you wake up with no headache ever again. :angel:


----------



## Rowan

Thank you, everyone, and my apologies again. I really needed to get that off my chest! 
I'm off to work and don't have access to the forum during the day. I have one more person who hopes to order, and that's it for this buy.

*THE LES POOCHS BUY IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. *


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan - you deserve way more than I was able to send you as a tip. Please know that I appreciate the immense effort that these group buys require. You are my poodle grooming heroine :adore:

PS - I'll be sending you a little something extra with my CC order too  I hope it all adds up to a nice bonus for you


----------



## Rowan

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Rowan - you deserve way more than I was able to send you as a tip. Please know that I appreciate the immense effort that these group buys require. You are my poodle grooming heroine :adore:
> 
> PS - I'll be sending you a little something extra with my CC order too  I hope it all adds up to a nice bonus for you


I told you this via e-mail but that's really not necessary. I appreciate the thought, but it's not expected or necessary.


----------



## Rowan

*Done!*

*I placed the order today!*
:beerclank: :cheers: :clap2: :cheers2: :dizzy: :elephant: :star: :stupido: :dancing:

As usual, the Green PRO Brushes (Wide this time) are on back order. (Last time it was the narrow size.) She said they're "in production" and should ship _to _Les Poochs in 2 weeks. She even groaned when I told her how many we wanted!  That Green PRO brush is _very _popular. 

I'll let everyone know here (and via e-mail) when the order arrives. 

Note: All liquids will be taped (top) prior to shipping.


----------



## Tymaca

Woo Hoo! Thanks Rowan! I am really glad, now, that I got the green brush!


----------



## CT Girl

Tymaca, I bought the sm green brush on the last buy and I hope you like it as much as I do (although the silver is still my favorite). I love everything th at I bought from Les Pouches (and I got a lot). I was a little leary about scents - I am picky - but they are all lovely. Swizzle smells so good now. Rowan tapes down the tops of all liquids and everything was carefully packed so all your items should arrive in perfect shape. Everytime I lather up Swizzle I give another mental thank you to Rowan.


----------



## Tymaca

CT Girl said:


> Tymaca, I bought the sm green brush on the last buy and I hope you like it as much as I do


Yay! I was taking a risk buying stuff I never heard of, but I am all about quality, so I figured I better jump on this amazing opportunity! I got the green pro and the silver finishing brushes to start. I tried to research it as much as I could, and those seemed like my best bets. I am kind of OCD like that! Hearing your confirmation only makes me more excited! Next time? I will have to try the scented goodies! I just wasn't sure what to get! Anyways - my real name is Amy! Tymaca is just the "name" I always use to have a screen name!


----------



## CT Girl

I was nervous too but I read up on old threads and looked up things I was interested in. We are lucky to have so many on the forum who really know there stuff. It does pay to spend a little more upfront and get a quality product. With the group buys it is just a little more not an alarmingly high manufactor's price. I really liked having the green brush tonight. We have been several days without power and combing out Swizzle has taken a back seat. I don't know if he is starting to go through his coat change but the knots he got in a few days is remarkable! I normally comb him every day. The green brush worked great in working out the knots that sprang up from no where. The CC poodle comb is great too - so much better than my old greyhound comb.


----------



## Rowan

I love all my Les Poochs brushes! I don't think I could pick just one as my favorite, although the Green has proven the most versatile with my various MPOO coats. What I like about Les Poochs is that all the slickers are different; it's not just a marketing gimmick. They do the job they're advertised to do, whether it's zap mats or finish the coat. 

I LOVE the Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the CC Buttercombs, but the "poodle" one really does go through the hair like butter with no damage. It fluffs the jacket, topknot, coat, and ears better than any brush I've ever used. 

The 35mm Pin Brush is also good for fluffing but the Buttercomb is easier for me to manipulate and ensures you have no mats.


----------



## Rowan

*Slight delay*

I _sincerely _apologize, but I've run into a snag with the Les Poochs order. And it's not my fault. 

Long story short: my credit card has been compromised and a new one is on the way. Some f*cking  derelict used my card number on two online dating sites! Thankfully I caught it within days of it happening, but this means I can't charge the Les Poochs order until I have the new card. (This week.)

Off to leave Arielle a voice mail...

I hate  thieves!!!!!!!!!!!

:boxing: :frusty:


----------



## cailinriley

So sorry to hear about your credit card. And so glad you caught what happened very quickly. I can only imagine how angry and frustrated you are about what happened. It's an invasion of your privacy...much like a home burglary (which I have experienced). 

Don't worry about the LP order delay. The anticipation is part of the enjoyment. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Rowan

Thanks, *cailinriley*. I'm in rage mode and my chamomile tea isn't cutting it. I think I'm going to have a cookie. No, two!


----------



## cailinriley

Chamomile tea? Oh, girl...you've got to have something stronger than that in the house. Orange Pekoe, maybe? :lol: 

And, yes, two cookies will help calm you much more than one. Heck, a whole box might put you in an amnesiac coma! 

Take a deep breath, hug your pooches, and know that the sleaze bag who stole your cc number will get his comeuppance sooner or later. I believe in Karma.


----------



## Tymaca

UGH! Totally have been there before! No worries, I am sure everyone more than understands! So frustrating for you though. So sorry!


----------



## Tymaca

Rowan said:


> Thanks, *cailinriley*. I'm in rage mode and my chamomile tea isn't cutting it. I think I'm going to have a cookie. No, two!


I would be thinking wine! :argh:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Oh Rowan - that is awful. I hold my breath each time I use my card because it has been comprised 4 times now. the bank usually catches it before I do and then suspends the card. It is so darn frustrating - it really burns my biscuits:at-wits-end:

No worries on the order. This needs to be sorted first!


----------



## Rowan

Thank you for understanding. I hate it when a plan goes off the rails. C'est la vie, I guess. 

I would be guzzling the wine or Cognac, but I have to get up at 0515 for work. And with the clocks going back, that's going to be _rough_. At least it's a 4-day week. 

*Cailinriley*: I also believe in Karma and in my world, she's a b!tch and then some.


----------



## CT Girl

I am so sorry Rowan. If it were me I would be hitting the ice cream but in a pinch cookies will do too. At least you discovered it quickly; I am sure it will all be sorted soon.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

After all you do this happens? ARGH! I can empathize....I had $1,500 of fraud on my debit card earlier this year. Good thing this was your credit card, it should be much easier to sort out!


----------



## Marciemae

So sorry, Rowan. I've been where you are and it's maddening!!!!!! It's happened to me several times. Don't worry about the LP order. 

I'd be heading off to Margaritaville, in your situation, lol! Chocolate is also an option!


----------



## Panda

Oh no! I have had this happen before but on my debit card. The bank called me as I had no idea but since there were transactions in america and the UK (Which is where I live) they must have known I couldn't be in 2 places at once.

Hope you get it all sorted soon. Its really upsetting when it happens.


----------



## Rowan

Okay, score! I came home to find my new card waiting for me. I tried to catch Arielle but had to leave her a v/m. Hopefully I can catch her tomorrow and finalize this order. Finally!!!!!!!

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## faerie

hey, when you are done with this buy, head down here and help me pack soap! you are a pro now


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> hey, when you are done with this buy, head down here and help me pack soap! you are a pro now


I'm terrible at it. I always underestimate shipping!! LOL


----------



## Rowan

*Order processing!*

I spoke to Arielle this morning and gave her the payment information. She said the order should be processed on Monday, and will ship on Wednesday of next week (if all goes to plan). I'll post updates here as I receive them!


----------



## Rowan

Everyone, I'm out for a while. I won't be around much as I need to get a MS edited for submission among other things. 

I will, however, update this thread as needed and you'll of course hear from me via e-mail.

Cheers all poodles and poodle people!


----------



## Panda

Did the order get shipped in the end?


----------



## Rowan

*Les poochs has arrived!!!*

The Les Poochs order and part of Chris Christensen order arrived today!!! *The Les Poochs Wide Green & Wide Purple brushes are on backorder. * The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles are also on backorder. 

Here's the mess that was once my grooming/spare room....and this isn't even all of it. 

Only one product didn't survive the trip--a gallon of the Pooch Botanique Creme Rinse. :beat-up:

I still need to sort and whatnot.


----------



## Panda

Eeee exciting! Did they say how long the brushes will take till they are back in stock. Thanks so much for organising this. You are a saint


----------



## cailinriley

Wow, Rowan...you certainly have your hands full! I'll bet that cream rinse made an awful mess. Is the company replacing it? Anything ruined? 

If it makes it easier for you, don't ship out my items until the green and purple brushes arrive. That way you won't have to make 2 trips to the post office. I can wait. I've learned patience by buying stuff on eBay. :wink:


----------



## sgeorge

I just want to say a huge thank you to Rowan!! You've done such an amazing job coordinating this and the CC buy, especially considering some of us live in different states and even countries. :adore:


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> Wow, Rowan...you certainly have your hands full! I'll bet that cream rinse made an awful mess. *Is the company replacing it? Anything ruined? *
> 
> If it makes it easier for you, don't ship out my items until the green and purple brushes arrive. That way you won't have to make 2 trips to the post office. I can wait. I've learned patience by buying stuff on eBay. :wink:


I'm going to e-mail them and find out what their policy is on damaged goods. It was bubble wrapped and then wrapped in plastic so thankfully it was contained, but a lot came out. Nothing else was damaged! Woot! The creme rinse bottle cracked near the top. I prefer the CC gallon containers as they're more like the bleach ones. Sturdy!

I'm hoping to hold most orders that have backordered items, both to save on shipping and time. I don't want to charge anyone an extra fee to mail one brush or a couple of spray bottles. Word is the back ordered items will be in soon so that's good news!


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> Eeee exciting! Did they say how long the brushes will take till they are back in stock. Thanks so much for organising this. You are a saint


No, the invoice merely says "TBA" for both, although Arielle didn't think it would be long when I placed the order.


----------



## Rowan

I started sorting and we're missing the 16 oz La/Le Vit Enr shampoos too. I just sent Arielle an e-mail and left her a voice mail. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## faerie

Rowan said:


> I'm going to e-mail them and find out what their policy is on damaged goods. It was bubble wrapped and then wrapped in plastic so thankfully it was contained, but a lot came out. Nothing else was damaged! Woot! The creme rinse bottle cracked near the top. I prefer the CC gallon containers as they're more like the bleach ones. Sturdy!
> 
> I'm hoping to hold most orders that have backordered items, both to save on shipping and time. I don't want to charge anyone an extra fee to mail one brush or a couple of spray bottles. Word is the back ordered items will be in soon so that's good news!


email them pictures. it should be covered definitely they are the ones at fault and they should make right.


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> email them pictures. it should be covered definitely they are the ones at fault and they should make right.


I did! Haven't heard back yet....... :-(


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

I have most of the orders sorted. _I...am...ex-haust-ed._

*Those of you who ordered from Les Poochs OR CC*: your order will ship when the backordered items arrive.

*Those of you who ordered with both Les Poochs & CC*: your partial orders will ship as I was able to package products together. Your backordered items will ship separately upon arrival since you paid for both CC and Les Poochs shipping separately. 

*Those of you who haven't paid shipping yet (CC large items)*: I hope to get the larger boxes processed and to the post office before the holiday rush. I'll e-mail you with the final shipping fees. Some of these boxes are heavy as they contain up to 4 gallons of product (and 1 gallon weighs approx 8.35 lbs). Just a heads up. 

*HOLD A HOSES*: These came individually boxed. I'm not going to open the boxes but will just slap a label on and take to the post office. So those of you who ordered one, it will ship by itself. (Sorry--can't be avoided.) 

*The Totes* are bigger than I thought as the base is solid (won't fold). Expect big boxes if you ordered one of these. 

That's all for now! I'll keep you posted on the packages as they ship. For now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks for keeping us up to date, Rowan. Wow...what a huge undertaking for you!! Thanks, so very, very much, for all your hard work. Speaking for myself, I'm in no great hurry...so don't stress about getting things shipped immediately. I know you want to reclaim your grooming space, but make sure you pace yourself. Don't forget to breathe!! XO


----------



## Rowan

*Shipping FYI*

The following orders will ship in the near future:

Lilah+Jasper: PP box + Hold a Hose
Chocolate Millie: PP box 
Minipoodlelover: PP box + Hold a Hose
Oceanrose: PP box
Apres Agent: PP
CT Girl: Hold a Hose
Plumcrazy: Hold a Hose
Jessie's Mom: RA box + Hold a Hose
Spoospirit: PPE
Poodle Lover: PPE
Judyf: RA box
Mama2FourAZ: RA box
Gracie's Mum: RA box
Baconcheers: RA box
Layla's Mom: RA box
sgeorge: PP (int'l)
SV: RB box
Tucker57: RA box

PP = Parcel Post or UPS
RA = Regional Priority Mail
RB = Regional Priority Mail
PPE = Priority Mail Padded Envelope


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> The following orders will ship in the near future:
> 
> *Lilah+Jasper: PP box* *shipped + Hold a Hose
> *Chocolate Millie: PP box * *shipped
> *Minipoodlelover: PP box* *shipped + Hold a Hose
> *Oceanrose: PP box* *shipped
> *Apres Agent: PP* *shipped
> CT Girl: Hold a Hose
> Plumcrazy: Hold a Hose
> Jessie's Mom: RA box + Hold a Hose
> Spoospirit: PPE
> Poodle Lover: PPE
> Judyf: RA box
> Mama2FourAZ: RA box
> Gracie's Mum: RA box
> Baconcheers: RA box
> Layla's Mom: RA box
> *sgeorge: PP (int'l)* *shipped
> SV: RB box
> Tucker57: RA box
> 
> PP = Parcel Post or UPS
> RA = Regional Priority Mail
> RB = Regional Priority Mail
> PPE = Priority Mail Padded Envelope


*THE FOLLOWING ORDERS JUST SHIPPED *(for those who didn't pay postage yet, I'll contact you later with amounts, payable by check or money order is fine fo avoid PayPal fees):

*Lilah+Jasper* - postage owed CC
*Apres Agent* (including your Titan shears) - postage owed CC
*Oceanrose *- postage owed CC
*Minipoodlelover* - postage owed CC
*sgeorge *- postage paid
*Chocolate Millie* - postage paid

For CC/LP participants: Your backordered items will be shipped using postage pre-paid for Les Pooch products. This way I didn't have to hold up shipments.  

Regional/Priority mail is scheduled for pick up on SATURDAY, along with the Hold a Hoses. Sorry for the delay but it's easier to schedule a pick up for certain items rather than lug them into the post office. I had to borrow a cart as it was! LOL

I can now access my grooming room! :cheers2:


----------



## sgeorge

Thank you!


----------



## Rowan

The 16 oz 'missing' products (Le & La Pooch Vitamin Enriched shampoo) will ship with the backordered brushes, which are supposed to come in next week.


----------



## phrannie

*I don't see my name on either of the lists....I paid $45.17 Paypal on October 30th...my email address was [email protected]. Is there anything for me??

p*


----------



## Rowan

phrannie said:


> *I don't see my name on either of the lists....I paid $45.17 Paypal on October 30th...my email address was [email protected]. Is there anything for me??
> 
> p*


Phrannie:

*Please see post #164...#176 and #178.* The orders listed are those that shipped, ie., those that had no backordered items or those that ordered from both CC and LP and had two shipments, one of which went out. There are NUMEROUS people waiting on backordered items. I have detailed records of orders & payments, including yours, and please know I'm not collecting $$ to pad my personal bank account.  I'll advise when the backordered items arrive, as always, via this thread.

*POST #164:*


> Posted by *Rowan*:
> Les poochs has arrived!!!
> The Les Poochs order and part of Chris Christensen order arrived today!!! *The Les Poochs Wide Green & Wide Purple brushes are on backorder.* The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles are also on backorder.
> 
> Here's the mess that was once my grooming/spare room....and this isn't even all of it.
> 
> Only one product didn't survive the trip--a gallon of the Pooch Botanique Creme Rinse.
> 
> I still need to sort and whatnot.


*Post #178: *


> Posted by *Rowan*:
> The 16 oz 'missing' products (Le & La Pooch Vitamin Enriched shampoo) will ship with the backordered brushes, which are supposed to come in next week.


----------



## F Parker

Rowan said:


> Phrannie:
> 
> *Please see post #164...#176 and #178.*
> 
> 
> 
> Folks--I have detailed records of orders & payments, and please know I'm not collecting $$ to pad my personal bank account.  I'll advise when the backordered items arrive.


Thanks, I know you are waiting for Les Poochs items and I hope we'll all be patient:amen:


----------



## phrannie

*No problem ....I didn't get the backordered part....all's fine here!! I can hardly wait to take that brush to my dog....he's blowing his coat, and I can't keep up!

p*


----------



## lilypoo

I'm so excited! Thanks again for all your hard work!!


----------



## Rowan

*Update on backordered brushes....*

I heard from Arielle late yesterday. She just got word from their UK office that the *Green Pro Wide*/*Purple Wide* brushes are delayed in transit, and it will likely be another 10-15 days before _they _have them in hand. She was very apologetic and said this isn't normal and they'll take steps to ensure it doesn't happen again. (I blame the holiday season.) 

I asked if the missing 16 oz La/Le shampoos will ship separately due to this delay so I can get those orders out. I know there's at least 2-3 of you who are just waiting on these items. I'll let you know what she says!

I'll have to go through the spreadsheet tonight and see who is impacted by what backordered item(s). Many of you are also waiting on CC Spray Bottles, or both Spray Bottles and Brushes. 

**For those of you with large orders shipping Parcel Post (post office) who are waiting for both Spray Bottles AND LP Brushes, I might opt to ship yours out when the spray bottles arrive. I really don't want to fight the Post Office crowds in mid-December. The brushes can go out via Regional Mail when they arrive. I'll figure this out tonight when I have a chance to review the order sheets.


----------



## Panda

Are the brushes being shipped from the UK then?


----------



## Gracie's Mum

Rowan, my beautiful gold brush arrived today! I can't wait to try it my cat clients. Thanks for all the hard work you put into these group orders!


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> Are the brushes being shipped from the UK then?


That's the impression I got. They are probably manufactured in the UK.


----------



## Panda

Haha, seems weird to have a brush made in the uk shipped to the USA so it can be shipped back to the uk.


----------



## Rowan

They're made in Germany, to be specific.


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks for keeping us updated, Rowan. I can't imagine the hours of correspondence, and sorting, and wrapping and shipping you've been doing. There aren't sufficient words to tell you how grateful we are of your efforts. XO


----------



## lilypoo

I got my loot today! Woohoo! I can't wait to try everything but I played with the green brush (much to Lily's dismay LOL) and it's awesome! It works so much better than my cheap-y. I discovered the cheap-y is nice for a first pass but when I use the LP her fur looks so much more polished. Can't wait to see what the gold brush does!!


----------



## Rowan

*Updates*

Arielle said the missing 16 oz products would ship today!

The following shipped today:

*Wildcard*: Box via Parcel Post
*Tintlet*: Box one of two via Parcel Post (your gallon products)


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

The missing 16 oz products arrived today! 

The following orders will ship on Saturday via Regional Mail:

*Gala
Marciemae
Riley's Mommy*


----------



## RileysMommy

Thanks again!! I cant wait!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I received my box today - thanks a bunch Rowan!!!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*My goodies arrived!*

I'm thrilled with everything, and the ringside tote is absolutely perfect for holding this wonderful poodle bounty!

Thank you, thank you, thank you *Rowan*, and everybody who contributed to these buys with their opinions, feedback, orders, and support!


----------



## Rowan

Glad to hear all the packages are arriving!

A quick note regarding the *GOLD SERIES 35MM PIN BRUSH*:

There will be a 'hole' in the pad that looks like a missing pin. It's not--it's an air vent. I freaked out when I first got mine a few months ago and felt silly when I figured it out.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I can relate to that feeling

:ahhhhh:


----------



## sgeorge

thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! :adore:

I have *just *received my Les Poochs brush  I thought maybe just before Christmas but no, and on a Sunday no less (our postal service must be stepping it up)!

I'll be continually searching out dogs to brush until I get Fleur. So again thank you for your fabulous work.


----------



## Rowan

*Updated on Backordered Brushes (Green/Purple Wide)*

Per Post #184: ATTENTION anyone who ordered the following brushes...

I heard from Arielle late _last Sunday_. She just got word from their German office that the *Green Pro Wide*/*Purple Wide* brushes are delayed in transit, and it will likely be another 10-15 days before they have them in hand. That means approximately 20 or more days before **I** have them in hand. She was very apologetic and said this isn't the norm, and they'll take steps to ensure it doesn't happen again. (I blame the holiday season.) 

Thank you for your patience, and I apologize for any inconvenience. I'd love for everything to arrive this very second so I can get these boxes out of my house.


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

(Posting this again, despite having just posted the previous message....:ahhhhh

JUST A REMINDER:

PLEASE check the thread before e-mailing or PMing me about the backordered items. I post updates here on a regular basis and I really don't want to respond to multiple e-mails as I get enough of those as is. I'm not being rude but it's time consuming. 

Thank you! 

I realize everyone is anxious to receive their orders and I'm just as anxious to get them out as the post office holiday rush is on. (As is, I'll end up having to take a day off work to accomplish this!)


----------



## RileysMommy

Got my box of goodies today! Shampoo smells fabulous! And I already brushed Riley out with the green brush and it did fabulous! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Marciemae

My goodies arrived today too! I can't wait to try everything. Merry Christmas to me, lolol!

Rowan, there aren't enough words to thank you for all you do. Everything was perfectly wrapped and packed!


----------



## Rowan

RileysMommy said:


> Got my box of goodies today! Shampoo smells fabulous! And I already brushed Riley out with the green brush and it did fabulous! Thanks again!!!


I love the Le Pooch fragrance!


----------



## CT Girl

I agree they really have a nice scent. The green brush rocks - no wonder they are always sold out.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> I agree they really have a nice scent. The green brush rocks - no wonder they are always sold out.


I've been wearing the Pooch de Noel...don't tell my poodles.


----------



## minipoodlelover

The silver finishing brush really does fluff up Angie's coat in a smoother, finer way than any other brush I've used. I'm so glad I added it to my order.


----------



## Rowan

Isn't it amazing how different each brush is?


----------



## minipoodlelover

Yes - each is different, and ALL are very needed 

The comments and feedback here were invaluable in helping me choose, and because of them, I had no unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

Still waiting on those brushes. If Arielle's shipping estimates were correct, LP should have them *by *the 12th (from Germany). That means I should have them by the 19th (at the latest) if all goes according to plan. I'm hoping for earlier!!! 

*Is anyone NOT going to be at the shipping address provided during this time?* These will ship Regional Priority Mail which means they will get to you in a day or two.


----------



## F Parker

Eagerly awaiting the brushes and I will be at my address. Thanks Rowan. You are so kind to do this:angel:


----------



## afkar

That will teach me for not finding this site earlier. I have a red LP & would like another as would a couple of my friends:sad:


----------



## Rowan

*CC Spray Bottles Are In*

*ATTENTION! The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles arrived today!*

The following orders will go out soon:

*Lotusland Spoos *- Parcel Post
*Tintlet *- Parcel Post
*Lilah+Jasper* - Regional Priority Mail
*Oceanrose *- Regional Priority Mail
*Stealthq *- Regional Priority Mail
*Spoowhisperer *- Regional Priority Mail
*Chocolate Millie* - Regional Priority Mail
*Chagall's Mom* - Regional Priority Mail
*Pudel-fan* - Regional Priority Mail
*Plumcrazy *- Regional Priority Mail
*Wolfcub81 *- Parcel Post
*Savvyspoo*- Parcel Post
*Jacknic *- Parcel Post

Note: the Regional Priority Mail packages will ship tomorrow. The Parcel Post will ship as soon as I can get to the Post Office but it will be tomorrow or Mon/Tues of next week at the latest. 

***If your name is not on this list, it means you have backordered LP brushes that haven't come in. I haven't forgotten you.****


----------



## RileysMommy

I finally had time to bathe Riley today! And I must say...I LOVE LOVE LOVE Le Pooch! It smells soooo good! And he didnt even mind me brushing him with the LP brushes...where as before I almost had to fight him! 

Off to get pics made with Santa in a bit!!

Thanks again, Rowan!


----------



## Rowan

*Everything shipped!!!!!!!*



Rowan said:


> *ATTENTION! The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles arrived today!*
> 
> The following orders will go out soon:
> 
> *Lotusland Spoos *- Parcel Post
> *Tintlet *- Parcel Post
> *Lilah+Jasper* - Regional Priority Mail
> *Oceanrose *- Regional Priority Mail
> *Stealthq *- Regional Priority Mail
> *Spoowhisperer *- Regional Priority Mail
> *Chocolate Millie* - Regional Priority Mail
> *Chagall's Mom* - Regional Priority Mail
> *Pudel-fan* - Regional Priority Mail
> *Plumcrazy *- Regional Priority Mail
> *Wolfcub81 *- Parcel Post
> *Savvyspoo*- Parcel Post
> *Jacknic *- Parcel Post
> 
> Note: the Regional Priority Mail packages will ship tomorrow. The Parcel Post will ship as soon as I can get to the Post Office but it will be tomorrow or Mon/Tues of next week at the latest.
> 
> ***If your name is not on this list, it means you have backordered LP brushes that haven't come in. I haven't forgotten you.****


----------



## F Parker

Patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue.....:act-up:


----------



## Rowan

One more time: 

****If your name is not on the shipment list(s), it means you have backordered LP brushes that haven't come in. I haven't forgotten you.****


The brushes have NOT arrived yet and I really hope to have them soon so I can get these last orders out. 

*Per my most recent update (post #210):*



> Update
> Still waiting on those brushes. If Arielle's shipping estimates were correct, LP should have them by the 12th (from Germany). That means I should have them by the 19th (at the latest) if all goes according to plan. I'm hoping for earlier!!!
> 
> Is anyone NOT going to be at the shipping address provided during this time? These will ship Regional Priority Mail which means they will get to you in a day or two.


As I've said before, I'll post information as I receive it!

Thanks. Night all!


----------



## Rowan

*Have no fear...*

I'm going to be slammed (work/personal) for the next few weeks so I won't be on the board as much as I'd like. I didn't want anyone to worry as I'll still pop in to post when the LP Brushes arrive and when the final packages have shipped. (And then I'll be three sheets...)  

*Please *check _here _before e-mailing me for the aforementioned reasons. I'm getting bombarded with e-mails asking questions that are addressed in the group buy threads. It's not that I'm antisocial, but I just don't have the time to address each and every one when I've already posted the information here. 

I hope everyone and all the Poodles have a Happy Winter Solstice, Yule, Hanukkah, Christmas and New Year! resent: :santaclaus:


----------



## cailinriley

Rowan said:


> I hope everyone and all the Poodles have a Happy Winter Solstice, Yule, Hanukkah, Christmas and New Year!


So sorry I was among those who bombarded you. :ahhhhh: Patience is a virtue. 

Wishing you and yours and your darling poodles all the best this Christmas and always, Rowan. resent: :santaclaus:


----------



## Rowan

Just a side note for anyone considering participating in a future group buy (if I coordinate additional ones):

I will no longer accept payments via PayPal as I'm canceling my account as soon as I'm allowed to do so. Details are provided here as I'm too p!ssed off to repeat the entire saga: http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/16722-paypal-fraud.html

So in short, if you want to participate, be prepared to obtain a Money Order or a Cashier's Check. I will accept limited checks from participants I've received checks from in the past. International orders will have to submit a Money Order or Cashier's Check (USC). 

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

Still no sign of the brushes. I sent Arielle an e-mail yesterday for a status check. Will keep everyone posted (here). 

Thanks!


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank YOU.


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

Spoke to Arielle today:
*The good news*: The Purple Wide brushes will ship _today_. Those of you waiting on just a Purple Brush--your order will go out upon arrival. 

*The bad news*: The Green Wide brushes are still on backorder and not expected to arrive (LP) until January. 

She apologized and said this is not the norm, and that they have a ton of backordered Green wides (very popular brush). We're at the top of the list as we've been waiting the longest, and ours will go out first. 

If anyone needs their order before January, I can ship it out but you'll have to pay extra shipping for the brush(es) when they arrive*. Please let me know! Most of you are Regional shipping, except for the international and large orders. I'm at work so I can't check who has what until I get home. I know *Dawns *is Parcel Post, and *Truelovepoodles * and Cailinriley are International First Class (off the top of my head). 

*Regional rate A ranges from approximately $5.00 to $9.00 depending on your location. The closer you live to me (VA) the less expensive the shipping rates.


----------



## dawns

rowan-if i remember right, i am only waiting on the purple wide, so you can ship my order when those come in if that makes it easier for you. whatever works best for you


----------



## F Parker

Hooray. I think you have the red so that means when you get the purple my order can go out. Thanks so much I am looking forward to it.:adore:


----------



## Rowan

*Dawns *- will check when I get home! 

*F Parker* - Ditto

I do have everything with the exception of the Wide Purple and Green brushes. That's all we're waiting on at this point.


----------



## Rowan

Okay, it looks like the Purple Brushes were ordered by:

*Dawns
F Parker
Pixyia*

Those orders, along with *CT Girl*, will go out as soon as possible. *CT Girl/Dawns,* yours have to go out via the post office, but I'll try and get them there sooner rather than later. I'm hoping the brushes arrive shortly after the 25th.


----------



## CT Girl

If my post office is anything to judge by they are very busy right now and I am sure you are too Rowan with the holidays. I don't want you to stress - if mine comes a little later it is no big deal. One thing I just want to clarify. I think CC is sending the dryers out not you. I don't know if I am suppose to have it yet but I don't. If it is coming with the rest of my things that is fine if not I just wanted to let you know in case there is an issue. I am so appreciative of all your hard work Rowan; please don't let me add to holiday stress.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> If my post office is anything to judge by they are very busy right now and I am sure you are too Rowan with the holidays. I don't want you to stress - if mine comes a little later it is no big deal. One thing I just want to clarify. I think CC is sending the dryers out not you. I don't know if I am suppose to have it yet but I don't. If it is coming with the rest of my things that is fine if not I just wanted to let you know in case there is an issue. I am so appreciative of all your hard work Rowan; please don't let me add to holiday stress.


OMG---you should have your dryer by now!!! Let me e-mail my POC and ask what is up with that! I know we sent it to your PO Box. Can you check the invoice and verify she put the right address on there? I'll e-mail it to you again so you don't have to search for it. *(ETA: Disregard, I found the e-mail where I gave her your UPS address.)*


----------



## minipoodlelover

I'm waiting on the wide green brush, which is the item I want the most from my remaining order -- so no problem holding the other items until the brushes arrive! Thanks again for staying on top of this. I'm sure going to be careful with that green brush once I get it in my hands!

CT Girl - We both ordered the same dryer, and I did receive mine several weeks ago directly from CC.


----------



## CT Girl

I expected to receive my dryer last because they accidently had left me off. Rowan had posted this Nov. 11th

UGLY: I had good reason to panic because, HALF of our order is missing, including one dryer. I guess they don't want CT Girl to have one! THIS HAS BEEN FIXED! Remainder of order will ship today. Honest mistake. 


I was hesitant to mention it because I know Rowan has been flooded with emails - I guess it was a good thing I did. They probably left me off the list again; it will all be worth it once I get my pretty green dryer. I bet they gets lots of orders around the holidays so it is understandable that some will have issues.


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> OMG---you should have your dryer by now!!! Let me e-mail my POC and ask what is up with that! I know we sent it to your PO Box. Can you check the invoice and verify she put the right address on there? I'll e-mail it to you again so you don't have to search for it. *(ETA: Disregard, I found the e-mail where I gave her your UPS address.)*


Crisis averted and problem solved. CC is sending it out today via UPS. (It was their oversight.)

Hopefully everyone else received their dryers! I heard from most of you.  (Thanks!)


----------



## CT Girl

Yes, they jumped right on top of this. By the tracking number you provided Rowan I can see it is on its way. Thanks for taking care of this.


----------



## phrannie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I'm waiting on the wide green brush, which is the item I want the most from my remaining order -- so no problem holding the other items until the brushes arrive! Thanks again for staying on top of this. I'm sure going to be careful with that green brush once I get it in my hands!


*I was thinking..."Damn, with all the choices I had to pick a brush, I'd pick the green one...must be a very popular brush"...

Thanks Rowan for everything you've had to put yourself thru doing this!!! What a project!

p*


----------



## Rowan

The Purple Wide Brushes arrived today. Therefore, the following orders will go out within the next couple of days:

*Dawns
Pixyia
F Parker
*
*CT Girl*--I'll also get yours out since Dawns is shipping parcel post.  I'll e-mail you both with shipping totals after I reconcile the orders (ie., deduct partial shipping paid, etc. etc. etc.). Thanks!


----------



## F Parker

Great news Rowan. Thanks for all your hard work on this.:dancing2:


----------



## dawns

Thank you so much Rowan, you are the best!!


----------



## Rowan

*Shipping 411*

*F Parker & Pixyia*: Your packages will be picked up today (Regional Priority Mail). 

*Dawns & CT Girl*: I'm taking your packages to the post office today. I had to stick around yesterday as I had contractors working on my siding.


----------



## desertreef

dawns said:


> thank you so much rowan, you are the best!!


i agree!


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> *F Parker & Pixyia*: Your packages will be picked up today (Regional Priority Mail).
> 
> *Dawns & CT Girl*: I'm taking your packages to the post office today. I had to stick around yesterday as I had contractors working on my siding.


*Dawns/CT Girl*: According to the PO, your packages are due to arrive on or before January 3rd (Parcel Post). 

*F Parker / Pixyia:* The postal carrier didn't pick the boxes up today so they'll go out tomorrow. I'm thinking I put the request in too late! Regional Priority is fast so you should have them by Saturday still.


----------



## pixyia

Rowan said:


> *Dawns/CT Girl*: According to the PO, your packages are due to arrive on or before January 3rd (Parcel Post).
> 
> *F Parker / Pixyia:* The postal carrier didn't pick the boxes up today so they'll go out tomorrow. I'm thinking I put the request in too late! Regional Priority is fast so you should have them by Saturday still.


Wish you all had a merry Xmas! I was away for a while, and just got chance logged back. 

Thanks so much Rowan, for everything!!!I am so glad that my cat finally has a favorite brush (the wooden pin). I have never seen him enjoy being brushed before. He use to take every chance to escape when I brushed him. Now it is totally changed! He purrrrs when he sees I hold the brush!!! Can you believe this?!


----------



## F Parker

The brushes arrived today. I am now vowing to use them regularly. Many thanks for your hard work Rowan.


----------



## Rowan

Still no ETA on the Green Pro Brushes, but they _should _arrive soon (with any luck). I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Rowan

I heard back from Arielle today: they still haven't received the brushes but she hopes to have them soon. She was very apologetic and told me this isn't the norm. They've had backorders before but none that have taken quite this long. 

My apologies to those who are waiting. :frown: Thank you for your patience!


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thanks for staying on top of this Rowan  As usual, you've gone above and beyond. In the meantime, I'm glad I have that CC 35 mm gold brush. It's quickly become my favorite.


----------



## Rowan

*Green Brush update*

I just spoke to Arielle. She said the brushes are due to arrive on or about Thursday (January 26th) in NY, which means they'll start sorting them for shipment early next week. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks for the update, Rowan!! Getting quite excited to get my hands on the brushes, and all the other little products ordered from both group buys. I'll bet you'll be glad to get everything shipped off so you can finally get your space back.


----------



## judyf

Wow! I am so pleased that our orders will soon be complete. I am so thrilled with the products I've received so far. Thanks for the great advice I've received from all you veteran groomers, and thanks so much, Rowan, for not only your fine recommendations, but for all your hard work on this project.


----------



## Tymaca

cailinriley said:


> Thanks for the update, Rowan!! Getting quite excited to get my hands on the brushes, and all the other little products ordered from both group buys. I'll bet you'll be glad to get everything shipped off so you can finally get your space back.


Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Tucker57

Thanks, Rowan - it will feel like Christmas all over again!


----------



## csbella

Yay, I am looking forward to the brushes. Thank you Rowan.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Hooray!!! Great news, and thank you Rowan


----------



## Rowan

*CSBella*:

_Great _pic of Orlando! You should post more. I always need my Black Poodle Fix.


----------



## csbella

Thanks Rowan, I'm the poodle paparazzi at our house


----------



## phrannie

*Wonderful!! I can hardly wait!

p*


----------



## Rowan

Still no shipment. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Rowan

And still no word on these [email protected] Green Pro Wide brushes. I've sent another WTF message to Arielle as she told me we were near the top of the list (due to our order date). I'm starting to suspect a German conspiracy or alien brush abduction. :afraid:

I'm _seriously _starting to lose patience and fear this may mark the end of LP group buys for me.

My sincere apologies to all whose orders have been held up because of these brushes. This was an unforeseeable delay that I have zero control over. I'm getting individual PMs from people who aren't checking the thread, and I ask that you please be patient--I'm just as annoyed as you if not more so--and please check here for updates.


----------



## Tucker57

Thanks for the update, Rowan. I share your frustration with LP. It's unfortunate that they so badly underestimated demand that there has been a nearly 3 month delay. Makes you wonder whether they aren't filling retail orders first and making the discounted ones wait.

Regardless, I appreciate the work you did organizing the buy - I love my green pro regular brush and eagerly await the wide version!


----------



## judyf

Thanks for keeping us informed, Rowan. I'm disappointed with LP, but I realize nothing of this is your fault. I really appreciate your hard work on these buys.


----------



## csbella

Thank you Rowan,
Please don't stress on my account. Orlando seems to be in no hurry for more grooming equipment. Each time I pick up a brush or comb he seems to say 'Oh Mom, not again.' Hopefully they will come soon.


----------



## Panda

Naughty LP. Tell them to give us extra discount due to the delay 

But seriously, totally not your fault, hope its not too stressful, we all understand.

Look forward to giving them a try, I shaved panda really short recently so maybe his hair will have grown back by the time they arrive


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thanks again for the update Rowan, and I'm sorry you're stuck dealing with this. Of course it's not your fault at all.

These brushes should have arrived by now and I will not be buying from LP again!

Tucker - I share your thoughts.


----------



## cailinriley

Panda said:


> Naughty LP. Tell them to give us extra discount due to the delay


I'm really a patient person, but I'm getting annoyed with LP. At this point, they should either be giving an extra discount (which, however, might be tricky and time-consuming for Rowan to distribute) or sending free product for each person still waiting for the brushes. Even a sample bottle of something would go a long way to say "sorry we made you wait so long for your brushes". They should also be sending significant freebies to Rowan for her time, trouble and frustration. 

Rowan, you must be wanting to tear your hair out, by now. Many thanks for all your hard work with this order. Good thing that every item on my wish list for future group buys is from Chris Christensen. I'm still looking forward to getting the LP brushes I ordered...if and when they ever arrive. Of course, the sooner they come in, the sooner I get the rest of my order (the CC stuff), too. 

Thanks for keeping us informed, Rowan. Hope the wait is coming to an end, soon. I'm anxious to start using my new grooming supplies.


----------



## Rowan

*Attention!*

Is everyone sitting down?

*THE GREEN PRO WIDE BRUSHES HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!*

I'll get them sorted and packed up tomorrow. The Regional Priority Mail shipments will go out on Monday (picked up here), and the international shipments will go out Monday evening as I have to take those to the post office. 

Some of you will get partial shipping refunds (those who ordered from both CC and LP and whose orders were combined). I know Tyamaca is one but will have to review the spreadsheet to figure out the others, if any.


----------



## Tymaca

Rowan said:


> Is everyone sitting down?
> 
> *THE GREEN PRO WIDE BRUSHES HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I'll get them sorted and packed up tomorrow. The Regional Priority Mail shipments will go out on Monday (picked up here), and the international shipments will go out Monday evening as I have to take those to the post office.
> 
> Some of you will get partial shipping refunds (those who ordered from both CC and LP and whose orders were combined). I know Tyamaca is one but will have to review the spreadsheet to figure out the others, if any.


Yay!!! Thank goodness I was already sitting down.  I am so excited! Thanks for everything. I bet you are glad this will all be over soon!!!!


----------



## minipoodlelover

I'm glad Les Poochs did the right thing.

Thank you Rowan for everything.


----------



## Panda

Super yay!!! I'm so excited. Thanks so much for organising this. I can't wait to try out my new brushes and perfume  yay


----------



## phrannie

Rowan said:


> Is everyone sitting down?
> 
> *THE GREEN PRO WIDE BRUSHES HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I'll get them sorted and packed up tomorrow. The Regional Priority Mail shipments will go out on Monday (picked up here), and the international shipments will go out Monday evening as I have to take those to the post office.
> 
> Some of you will get partial shipping refunds (those who ordered from both CC and LP and whose orders were combined). I know Tyamaca is one but will have to review the spreadsheet to figure out the others, if any.


*YES...YES...YES!! I'm so excited!!

p*


----------



## cailinriley

I'm excited, too!! Can't wait to try out my new comb and brushes, finally! 

Rowan, you didn't mention if LP threw in some extra goodies for you to compensate for your inconvenience. Was hoping they were going to. 

I'm sure you'll be relieved to get the rest of the orders in the mail, so you can reclaim the storage area in your home. (Dining room table??) 

Thanks, again, for organizing all this, and for putting up with all the frustration and anxiety caused by the long delay. You're the best!!


----------



## csbella

Well I go out of town for 2 days and the Les Poochs order comes in? Woot! Hooray!
I'm looking forward to using them.
Thank you for doing the extra work this order required.


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> ...
> Rowan, you didn't mention if LP threw in some extra goodies for you to compensate for your inconvenience. Was hoping they were going to.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be relieved to get the rest of the orders in the mail, so you can reclaim the storage area in your home. (Dining room table??)
> 
> Thanks, again, for organizing all this, and for putting up with all the frustration and anxiety caused by the long delay. You're the best!!


No, nothing extra was included, except what was previously sent (see post #3 here: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/17860-dissatisfaction-les-poochs.html). 

And you have no idea how relieved I am to finally close out this order!!!! :faint: The boxes took up the bed in my 2nd spare room / grooming area so I had to look at them every evening during brush outs. Plus I really hate unfinished business.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Rowan said:


> No, nothing extra was included, except what was previously sent


I wish they had sent you something in addition to the Pooch de Noel fragrance, which you are so generously giving away.

I would like to be responsible for a "thank you" to Rowan. This is just something I want to do....a small token of appreciation.....enough said.


----------



## Rowan

minipoodlelover said:


> I wish they had sent you something in addition to the Pooch de Noel fragrance, which you are so generously giving away.
> 
> I would like to be responsible for a "thank you" to Rowan. This is just something I want to do....a small token of appreciation.....enough said.


I also got the small gift cert with the fragrance which I put toward the samples. 

The thought is appreciated but you really don't need to do anything. 

I just want to get these labels printed so I can get these packages picked up. Of course the USPS site is all wonky right now! :frown:


----------



## minipoodlelover

I WANT to. Now please, can this buy be over?


----------



## Rowan

minipoodlelover said:


> I WANT to. *Now please, can this buy be over?*


That's my dream...
I may have to try and print these labels at work tomorrow. Something isn't working here at home (first there was a site error and now I'm getting a printer error). :argh:


----------



## Rowan

Sorry I didn't post this yesterday---

All packages have been sent out. Please let me know when you receive them. 

Thanks.


----------



## cailinriley

Doing the happy dance, Rowan!! Bet you're glad you've got the grooming room (and your life) back, now!! Thanks, a million, for all you've done these past months, to get this group order together. You're the best!!


----------



## judyf

My package came this afternoon. Thanks, Rowan. 

I tried out the green brush, and it IS very nice. I guess I should say it was worth the wait, but I am sorry that you had to go to so much trouble to get them to us. Thanks again for a job well done.


----------



## Rowan

judyf said:


> My package came this afternoon. Thanks, Rowan.
> 
> I tried out the green brush, and it IS very nice. I guess I should say it was worth the wait, but I am sorry that you had to go to so much trouble to get them to us. Thanks again for a job well done.


Now you understand why it's the most popular brush.  It's my personal favorite and my "go-to" brush. I have both the narrow and wide widths.

Of note, for those of you who aren't aware, the Les Poochs brushes are made to order and must pass rigorous quality control testing. If the brushes don't meet certain specifications, they are rejected and not sold. You know the old saying: _you get what you pay for_. The Les Poochs brushes are by far the best I've used on my poodles. 

Hopefully the rest of you will receive your packages by week's end (with the exception of the international orders as those will take a bit longer).


----------



## Tucker57

I got my goodies today - thanks again, Rowan, for organizing this buy and sticking with it to the end! I use my LP brushes and my CC comb almost every day - never thought I'd grow so attached to dog grooming products!


----------



## Panda

I am so excited I cant wait to try my brushes out, I think I bought wide ones.

I think mine will take about 10 days probably to get here


----------



## Rowan

Panda said:


> I am so excited I cant wait to try my brushes out, I think I bought wide ones.
> 
> I think mine will take about 10 days probably to get here


You did buy wide and that's correct--the post office estimates a 6-10 shipping for first class international.


----------



## starpoodle

Will there be another group buy in the future? I'm interested in a brush.

Never mind, I see a thread about a Chris Christensen group buy. I've heard great things about their wooden pin brushes for dogs that don't like to be brushed.


----------



## Ms Stella

starpoodle said:


> Will there be another group buy in the future? I'm interested in a brush.
> 
> Never mind, I see a thread about a Chris Christensen group buy. I've heard great things about their wooden pin brushes for dogs that don't like to be brushed.


I spent $$$ on a CC brush at our local show. It is fine...but today I bought this brush Bass Wire Pin Medium Oval Brush-Groomer's Choice Pet Products

Ill Never buy a CC brush again. This brush is every bit as good..and it was like $6.00. Ive used the cc brush on a show coat and I can tell you this does the same thing.  Tammie


----------



## csbella

My goodies came today and all I can say is _Wow_! I just finished brushing out Orlando and he looks fabulous. It was much easier than my old slicker brushes and that is great news for me because of a repetitive pain syndrome. 

Thank you Rowan for all your hard work.


----------



## phrannie

*YES!! I got my brush today!! The only victim I could find close when it arrived was my sister's Pug...  Later used it on Moj...it worked great...so much undercoat working itself out this time of year...(worked on the Pug, too...another very "sheddy" breed)...

Thank you SO much!! 

p*


----------



## Rowan

starpoodle said:


> Will there be another group buy in the future? I'm interested in a brush.
> 
> Never mind, I see a thread about a Chris Christensen group buy. I've heard great things about their wooden pin brushes for dogs that don't like to be brushed.


I have and love the CC wood pin brush. It is great for dogs (and cats, or so I've heard) that don't like to be brushed or have sensitive skin.

I also have the CC Gold Series 35mm and 28mm Pin Brushes and love those too. I'm a big believer in the old adage "_you get what you pay for._"


----------



## Ms Stella

Rowan said:


> I have and love the CC wood pin brush. It is great for dogs (and cats, or so I've heard) that don't like to be brushed or have sensitive skin.
> 
> I also have the CC Gold Series 35mm and 28mm Pin Brushes and love those too. I'm a big believer in the old adage "_you get what you pay for._"


I totally agree...much of the time...but I am not kidding, this brush for $6.00 is made of bamboo (good for the planet) it is light enough to be comfortable, heavy enough to feel substantial, the pins feel exactly like the CC one I have and it goes thru the long coat beautifully. I am a big shopper..I spend way too much on everything..I always go for the one that cost the most because it must be better. Ill let you know over time how this one holds up but I can buy 10 of them almost for the cost of one CC and I saw how Lucy with the 4 white standards in Conti posted her CC is falling apart! So, I dont think we always get what we pay for. But enjoy your brushes..they are every bit as nice as the one I just got.


----------



## Rowan

Ms Stella said:


> I totally agree...much of the time...but I am not kidding, this brush for $6.00 is made of bamboo (good for the planet) it is light enough to be comfortable, heavy enough to feel substantial, the pins feel exactly like the CC one I have and it goes thru the long coat beautifully. I am a big shopper..I spend way too much on everything..I always go for the one that cost the most because it must be better. Ill let you know over time how this one holds up but I can buy 10 of them almost for the cost of one CC and I saw how Lucy with the 4 white standards in Conti posted her CC is falling apart! So, I dont think we always get what we pay for. But enjoy your brushes..they are every bit as nice as the one I just got.


I'm a comparison shopper and a researcher and I would _never_ buy the more expensive item thinking it must be better. Cost isn't an indicator of quality. On the other hand, I'm guilty of going 'cheap' to save money and have lived to regret it many times over.  

I abuse my CC pin brushes on a daily basis---I use coat sprays with them, don't dry them and don't clean them as often as I should---and so far there's no sign of damage. (My poodles aren't in "show coats" but they are in longer trims, ie., the Scandinavian and a modified Conti.)

I do realize that with every product, whether it's a car, a gallon of paint or a dog brush, there will be lemons or examples of poor quality. 

I'll be curious to learn how your brush holds up over time with extended use. Please keep us posted. Thanks!


----------



## minipoodlelover

My package arrived yesterday - it was like Christmas all over again. I'm happy with everything. Thank you Rowan!


----------



## Tymaca

Yahoo!!!!!! My brushes came today! What a great surprise. Now that I have them, it was so worth the wait. I think I am in love.  Thank you so much, Rowan, for all of your hard work and patience. It is deeply appreciated!


----------



## cailinriley

My package arrived today, safe and sound!! Everything was carefully packaged and wrapped. Thank you, again, Rowan, for organizing this group buy. It was the first time I've participated in one, but I wouldn't hesitate to join in, again, especially if you're in charge. 

I love, love, love the wood pin brush from CC. I haven't had a chance to really test all the brushes, but I do like the feel of the handles on the LC slickers. Did a quick test of the comb; I think it will work well. Can't wait to try the conditioners, and other goodies. 

Thanks for the sample from LP...but wish you had kept it for yourself, considering all your hard work. You're the best!!


----------



## Panda

My brushes arrived a few days ago but I have been away at Crufts so havent had a chance to have a proper go but from the quick brushing I did they seem amazing! They really glide through his coat where I would really struggle to get the brush through before. And his perfume smells divine! I will give the sample you very kindly sent a go on Sunday too when he will have a bath after flyball.

I bought him some new scissors at Crufts so I am really excited to have a go at grooming him 

Thank you so much for all your hard work! I wouldnt hesitate to join a group buy again


----------

